# How to Prepare for Promotion (Enter the Dojo Episode 7)



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey, Billy and I are now the same rank.  I fart like that too.  Which is why I do not eat dinner before dojo.

[video=youtube_share;oapqNXXIRco]http://youtu.be/oapqNXXIRco[/video]


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 24, 2012)

I have been eagerly awaiting the next episode of this - much chuckleage {Yay!  New word creation! } to be had :lol:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 24, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> I have been eagerly awaiting the next episode of this - much chuckleage {Yay!  New word creation! } to be had :lol:



I agree.  I wait for each one as well.  I think they humor has been a bit spotty at times; the actors are fine but the scripts are so-so from time to time.  It's got to be tough to write for an audience of martial artists who 'get' the inside jokes and can stand being poked fun at (gently, one hopes) and general audiences who might have no idea about certain processes and procedures.  Can't go wrong with fart jokes, though.  Comedy classics.

There is also a darker side to this series, though, and I kind of dread where it might be going.  I didn't care for the episode about rape prevention for the most part (it did have some laughs in it), and this episode made a slight dip towards sensei chatting up a female student (the coffee thing).  Reminds me a bit of "Foot Fist Way," which trod heavily on that.   Many martial artists are very sensitive about discussing issues revolving around sexual assaults in the dojo or arising out of that environment.  As a Catholic, I totally sympathize; but it does happen.  Not sure it's fodder for comedy, though.  It's not funny when it does happen.

Sorry, didn't mean to bring down the tone.  Just some random musings.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 24, 2012)

Fear not my friend - your musings are ever thoughtful.


----------



## Gemini (Jan 24, 2012)

I always enjoy inside jokes regarding martial arts.



Sukerkin said:


> chuckleage {Yay!  New word creation! }


Awesome word! Maybe if I pay royalties, can I borrow this from time to time.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 24, 2012)

Feel free, Gemini - I declare it to be Public Common Domain


----------

